

Pegleg: a Meteor app that crowd-sources full-length movies from YouTube - rming
http://pegleg.it/

======
cooldude69
This website is considered aiding and abetting copyright infringement which is
a serious crime. They will DMCA your hosting to take you down, and then sue
you regardless of the fact that you live in canada...should've made this site
anonymously with a prepaid credit card at a coffee shop...not very smart bro.
I suggest hosting in norway since they don't bother with DMCA. In addition you
don't have a DMCA agent which means you are not protected under DMCA. It is
very easy to register a DMCA agent but most people that do something illegal
knowingly such as yourself have a lawyer register for them. If i were you, i
would probably shut down this site since it's not worth the trouble it will
cause you and your friends. Relaunch it anonymously with another domain...it's
your best protection.

Also remember that when you buy a new domain, make up your contact information
and never ever use your real info even for a second because there are many
whois data providers that scrape and save whois info changes. You can buy
historical whois data for $10 bucks.

Another tip is never respond to DMCA emails from your hosting provider if they
forward you one and won't turn your site back up until your reply. They will
ask you state your name and declare under perjury that you will remove the
infringing content from your website. In most cases, they will share this
information with the person that filed the DMCA request and that will blow
your cover. When something like that happens, just move your hosting. Never
buy hosting for more than 3 months at a time.

Take it from someone who has been in the porn business for a long time.

Relevant link <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secondary_liability>
<http://www.chillingeffects.org/linking/faq.cgi>

------
JSadowski
You and I see a single site where you can go and find movies people have
uploaded to YouTube. The MPAA sees a single site where they can go and make
their DMCA requests to YouTube. I question how long this will be useful.

~~~
fightingtheboss
I'm the creator of Pegleg and there have been enough people who've had that
concern that I wrote a post addressing it a few days ago, actually:

[http://latest.pegleg.it/post/46983349526/pegleg-and-
copyrigh...](http://latest.pegleg.it/post/46983349526/pegleg-and-copyright)

Also, it's up to individual rightsholders to submit DMCA requests not the MPAA
(as far as my experience goes). If you look into how fragmented rights
ownership is in the film industry, you'll soon realise how unlikely it is that
the site dies because of DMCA requests.

------
eoinmurray92
This is one movie/tv site I have come across where the time between finding a
movie you like and watching said movie is short enough that I don't get
frustrated.

------
erik_p
there's always: <http://www.reddit.com/r/fullmoviesonyoutube/>

------
googletron
I can't seem to get anything to load when I visit the site.

~~~
iamben
Same here. Chrome on a Nexus 7.

~~~
haimez
and here we all thought meteor was web-scale.

------
purephase
Very specific, but surprisingly useful. Thanks for sharing!

